# Отдых и развлечения > Музыка > Анонсы концертов, вечеринок и прочих мероприятий >  Продам 2 билета на "BLOODHOUND GANG"

## Наталі

Продам 2 билета на "BLOODHOUND GANG" в "IBIZA" на 31 июля по 250 грн.

----------


## nodrugs

Торг?

----------


## Наталі

по 200

----------


## nodrugs

№ тел в личку

----------

